# Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?



## elviskocht (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich habe nun meinen neuen (ersten) Teich fast fertig aber noch eine Frage zum Thema
Pumpendurchlauf. Mein Teich hat ca 12.000 L Wasser und ich nutze eine Filter-Pumpe mit einem Durchlauf von 9.000L je Stunde. Wie viele Stunden sollte die Pumpe am Tag/Nacht laufen? Fischbesatz 5 ca 15cm große Kois und 8 kleine Goldis.
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Dank schon jetzt und 
LG Hubert


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

ganz einfach, IMMER bis zum Winter :smoki


----------



## Goldfisch16 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Puuh, schwierige Frage... Also im Sommer würde ich sie auf jeden Fall circa acht Stunden laufen lassen... aber schau doch vielleicht auch mal in anderen foren, wenn dir hier grad kein profi antwortet  http://www.schwimmteich-forum.de/bo...chnik/1867-wie-lange-sollte-die-pumpe-laufen/


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Hallo



> Puuh, schwierige Frage...



leichte Antwort



> ganz einfach, IMMER bis zum Winter



Gruss Patrick


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Servus __ Goldfisch

Dein Tipp wäre für einen Pool zum schwimmen richtig, aber für Teiche reicht diese Dauer nicht.
Es wird ja kein Chlor oder andere Chemie angewendet, sondern der Abbau von Schadstoffen passiert auf bakterieller Basis. Wenn der Filter nicht 24/7 laufen würde, würden sich die Bakterien verabschieden/gehimmelt. Sauerstoff spielt da eine wichtige Rolle .

Also lieber Threadersteller ... der Filter und somit die Pumpe sollte RundumdieUhr, eben 24/7 betrieben werden.
Bei Schwerkraftanlagen und sehr gut isolierten gepumpten Anlagen auch den Winter durch, also kein Stillstand der Pumpe.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

....und wenn man die Pumpe/ Filter abstellt sterben alle guten Bakterien.,...    ziemlich schnell sogar....   damit erfüllt der Filter seine Funktion nicht mehr...

LG Susanne


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

@ Digicat

doppelt gemoppelt


----------



## katja (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*



> wenn dir hier grad kein profi antwortet



ähm...brauchst du ne brille?   simon hat doch geantwortet


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*


----------



## Winnie62 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus __ Goldfisch
> 
> Dein Tipp wäre für einen Pool zum schwimmen richtig, aber für Teiche reicht diese Dauer nicht.
> Es wird ja kein Chlor oder andere Chemie angewendet, sondern der Abbau von Schadstoffen passiert auf bakterieller Basis. Wenn der Filter nicht 24/7 laufen würde, würden sich die Bakterien verabschieden/gehimmelt. Sauerstoff spielt da eine wichtige Rolle .
> ...



Ich bewundere Dich und Deine Mitstreiter, wie ihr mit stoischer Ruhe die immer wieder gleichen Fragen beantwortet. 

Mir kracht bei manchen Fragen echt die Schädeldecke weg, deshalb schreib ich dazu auch nix. 

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

@ Winni 
Das sieht nur so aus, ich brauch an manchen Tagen, Abends zwei Flaschen Riesling um wieder runter zu kommen
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## katja (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*



> Mir kracht bei manchen Fragen echt die Schädeldecke weg



wenns einer nicht weiß, ist ja ok, wenn er sich hilfe sucht.

ich finde die schlimm, die einfach mal ne antwort geben, obwohl sie  haben


----------



## neuemmendorfer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Finde ich auch nicht schlimm! Versucht doch mal über die Suchfunktion einen der zahlreichen Threads zum Thema zu finden! Mit "Filter wie lange" hatte ich massig Treffer, aber nicht das was für den Fragenden relevant wäre.

Sagt mal: Wie bekomme ich eigentlich meine Algen los? D


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

so 2000 Kilo Salz sollten das Algenproblem lösen


----------



## neuemmendorfer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Habe noch Tausalz vom Winter. Geht das auch?


----------



## Winnie62 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Klar geht das

hilft auch gleich gegen alle möglichen Krankheiten und so


----------



## neuemmendorfer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

...und im Winter friert der Teich nicht zu! Yesssss


----------



## Winnie62 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> ...und im Winter friert der Teich nicht zu! Yesssss



Mann, das ist gut. Damit ist dann das leidige Thema Koi in 50cm tiefem Wasser halten auch durch. Das geht so. Muß man eben den Koi auch etwas aufsalzen damit die Druckverhältnisse stimmen. Also der Fisch muß sozusagen salziger sein als das Wasser.
Aber dann gehts.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Surströmming


----------



## Winnie62 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Surströmming



ist das n Rezept für den Koi nach der Salzbehandlung aus Schweden? :smoki


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

ne, aber ein fies stinkender, in Salzlake vergorener Hering...


----------



## elviskocht (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Sorry Sorry ihr lieben teichfreunde,
hab nicht gewußt dass schon so häufig auf meine frage geantwortet wurde...??????!!!!!!!!
eigenartiger weise habe ich keine befriedigende antwort im forum gefunden und deshalb hier noch einmal eine ach so dumme frage gestellt.
eigentlich dachte ich dass ein forum unter anderem zum erfahrungsaustausch da ist
bei manchen antworten hab ich meine ernsten zweifel...
trotzdem; den wenigen von euch die mir wirklich eine hilfreiche antwort geben wollten vielen dank.
bei der suche im forum war zumindest keine endeutige antwort zu finden. von 24 std tägl. bis zu 8 std tägl. war alles dabei.
werde also einfach mal testen wie sich das wasser und meine fischlis verhalten....

danke nochmals an die die es ernst meinen...für die ANDEREN keine sorge ich werde so schnell keine frage mehr stellen.
LG HUbert


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Hallo Hubert...

...eine grundlegend gültige Antwort wirst du nicht bekommen, denn jeder macht seine Erfahrungen mit mehr oder weniger Pumpenleistung. Es richtet sich auch nach der Art von Teich und dem Besatz bzw. den Bedürfnissen und Erwartungen eines jeden Einzelnen. Warum hast du keine befriedigende Antwort erhalten? Woran fehlt es noch an Informationen?

Im Allgemeinen laufen die Filter und dazugehörige Pumpen, wie oben von fast allen Antwortenden schon mitgeteilt, 24 Stunden durch. Das Ganze bei gedämmter Filteranlage auch im Winter im reduzierten Betrieb, wobei sich die Reduzierung auf die Durchflussmengen beschränkt. Solltest du deinem Teich und den Fischen eine kalte Winterpause (Winterschlaf) gönnen, könntest du Pumpe und Filter ab 5° C Wassertemperatur abschalten und im Frühjahr wieder ab 5° C Wassertemperatur einschalten. Bei gedämmten Fischteichen (Styrodur, Doppelstegplatten, PE-Bälle etc.) sollte die Teichtemperatur in richtiger Tiefe eigentlich eh' nicht unter 4-5° C fallen.

Wie kann man weiterhelfen?


----------



## elviskocht (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

@zacky

Hallo Zacky, vielen dank für deine antwort.
mit der nicht gefundenen antwort ist eigentlich gemeint, dass es antworten von 24 std  über interwal von je 8 std usw gibt. ich habe geglaubt dass es hauptsächlich auf die durchlaufmenge pumpe und filter ankommt. als beispiel bei mir würde ja bei einer 9000 l pumpe das teichwasser in etwa 1,5 std einmal komplett durchgelaufen sein. oder sehe ich das falsch? das wasser läuft nach dem filter über einen bachlauf (ca 3.5m lang) in den teich zurück. die pumpe hat ca 150W bei einem 24stündigem einsatz kämen schon eine menge stromkosten zusammen. sollte ich eine kleinere extra pumpe für den filter nehmen und den bachlauf nur zu bestimmten stunden einschalten?
lg hubert


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Hi Hubert...

... die Leistungsangaben der gepumpten Wassermenge ergeben sich lt. Hersteller und Pumpenkennlinie meistens auf Nulllinie. Also die Fördermenge von 9000 l / h schafft die Pumpe wenn das Wasser auf etwa gleicher Höhe weitergeleitet wird. Deine 150 W für eine 9000 l Pumpe sind ganz schön viel -> das stimmt wohl. Auch ist die Durchlaufleistung von den jeweiligen Leitungsquerschnitten abhängig, so dass man nicht einfach sagen kann -> 9000er Pumpe schiebt auch 9000 l/h durch.

Es kommt bei der Filterung nicht unbedingt auf die Durchlaufmenge in einer Stunde an, sondern eher, dass der Filter bzw. das darin befindliche Filtervolumen (Filtermaterial) entsprechend zum Teich passt. Das viele ihre Teiche im Durchschnitt alle 1-2 Stunden durch den Filter jagen, ist mehr dem Umstand geschuldet, dass bei hoher Umwälzleistung viele Schwebstoffe aus dem System geholt werden.

Soll im Endeffekt heißen: Du kannst je nach Fördervolumen und Förderhöhe auch eine kleinere Pumpe nehmen. Wenn du zum Beispiel das Wasser nicht aus dem Teich pumpen musst, kannst du eine kleinere Pumpe nehmen. Hast du eine geringe Förderhöhe zum Bach-Einlauf ist auch eine kleinere leistungsschwächere Pumpe drin.

Es hängt also davon ab: Pumpst du das Wasser an - brauchst Du eine Pumpe die selbstansaugend ist - diese Pumpen sind für gewöhnlich mit hohen Wattleistungen versehen -----> kommt das Wasser über Schwerkraft in eine Pumpenkammer - kannst du schon wieder eine Schwerkraftpumpe nutzen, die meist unter 100 Watt liegt.

Also wie gesagt: ganz einfach ist das nicht, weil hier ja mehr die Frage im Vordergrund steht, welche Pumpenart macht bei Dir Sinn.

Kommt das Wasser über Schwerkraft in eine Pumpenkammer?
Steht die Pumpe und der Pumpenzulauf unter Wasserlinie?
Wie hoch befindet sich der Bachlauf-Quell (Einlauf) über Wasser und über dem Teichablauf?

Eine Extra-Pumpe vorerst auf keinen Fall, denn das würde ja noch mehr Stromkosten verursachen. Lass uns das erst einmal alles abklären und wir finden bestimmt ein Lösung für eine Pumpen-__ Filtersystem was 24 Stunden am Tag durchlaufen kann.


----------



## elviskocht (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

hi zacky, 
dank dir vorab schon mal sehr für deine ausführliche antwort. habe jetzt endlich ein paar zusammenhänge verstanden.

habe dir eine pn geschickt daten pumpe und filter

pumpe steht auf einer steinplatte auf teichgrund bei ca 1,80m tiefe
förderweite 1,5" rohr ca 6m weit bis auf eine höhe von ca 1m über wasserspiegel
gesamt förderhöhe also ca 2,8m 
lg hubert


----------



## Nori (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Hallo Hubert,
die Förderhöhe ist nur über Wasser relevant - also Förderhöhe 1 m.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Hi Hubert...

... habe mir den Link mal angeschaut und ja OK. Ich bin von diesem Filter nicht so begeistert, da er nach meiner Einschätzung zu wenig Filterfläche bietet. Die Durchflussrate ist gut und für deinen Teich durchaus ausreichend. Die Pumpe mit den 150 W ist für dieses Verhältnis sehr leistungsstark, aber die max. Förderhöhe benötigst du ja eigentlich nicht. Wie Nori schon angemerkt hat, ist effektiv entscheidend die Wassersäule über Wasserlinie.

Ich habe hier mal die Pumpe raus gesucht. Die Pumpe ist zwar wahrscheinlich etwas teurer, ist aber von einem der besten Pumpenhersteller (m.M.n.). Sie verbraucht bei max. Last nur 80 Watt und schafft auf Nulllinie 8500 l/h. Gemäß der Pumpenkennlinie schafft diese Pumpe bei 1 m Förderhöhe über -0- noch gut 5400 l/h (90/min) im Querschnitt von 1,5" bzw. 40mm Schlauch/Rohr bei deiner veranschlagten Höhe von 1m über dem Teich.

In der Kombination würde dein Teichvolumen innerhalb von 3 Stunden etwa umgewälzt bzw. durch den Filter geschickt werden. Das finde ich noch recht akzeptabel jedoch würde ich bei diesem Filter eine Vorfiltereinheit in Form eines Siebfilters mit einbauen. Das verhilft Dir dazu, dass das Wasser nicht zu stark verschmutzt bzw. frei von groben Partikeln ist und die Schwämme sich nicht so schnell zusetzen.


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Hi Hubert,
eine gute Option wäre aus meiner Sicht den Filter vom Bachlauf abzukoppeln und eine extra Pumpe für den Filter.

Der Bachlauf kann, wenn er Staustufen hat auch gut Stundenweise betrieben werden.
Die große Wasserfläche bring eine starke Schwankung der Teichtemperatur mit sich, die nicht erwünscht ist.
Im Sommer kann er dann Nachts laufen um Sauerstoff und Abkühlung zu bringen oder wenn es mal schön plätschern soll.

Den Filter könntest du dann etwas tiefer stellen und würdest dadurch mehr Durchsatz bekommen.
Hab leider kein Bild im Kopf, ob das bei die so möglich ist.


----------



## elviskocht (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

@hallo zacky,
hab mich mal umgesehen zwecks pumpe und vorfilter. mit der empfohlkenen pumpe und einem compactsieve II müsste ich nochmal rund 450,-€ ausgeben. ist ein schöner schluck aus der pulle. aber gut wenns dann gut wird ! werde also losgehen und meine anlage umgestalten.
melde mich dann wieder 
bis dahin nochmals dank für die kompetenten hilfen
lg hubert

@hallo jörg,

mit den empfehlungen von zacky und dir werde ich wie beschrieben umbauen. auch dir vielen dank
lg hubert


----------



## Zacky (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

...wenn der Compactsieve II zu teuer wird, baue dir selber einen Siebfilter. Hierzu gibt es einige gute Ideen und Baupläne, die einen Nachbau deutlich günstiger gestalten.

@Joerg - eine zweite Pumpe macht zwar Sinn, sind aber wieder Stromkosten extra und genau die wollte Hubert ja eigentlich sparen... von daher war die Alternative bisher nur eine gleichwertige Pumpe mit weniger Watt. Was denkst über den CS II als Vorfilter? Da ich den nicht so gut kenne, würde ich wohl eher zur Selbstbauvariante raten. Oder? :?

@All - Was meinen die Anderen zum CS II in der Variante die wir jetzt hier ausgeklügelt haben?


----------



## Seabiscuit (14. Juni 2012)

*Filter im Winter*

hallo an alle,

wollte kein neues thema aufmachen, daher hier meine frage!

der winter ist zwar noch weit entfernt, aber man kann sich ja vorher mal erkundigen.

habe einen bio-durchlauffilter von wiltec, 4 kammern mit uvc, und eine 6000 L/h pumpe die momentan am teichboden steht.
teichinhalt ca 10 000 liter

aber im winter geht das ja nicht da das wasser zu stark auskühlt.
meine pumpe ist auch im trocknen aufzustellen, also würde ich die im winter aufs land stellen und einen skimmer anschliesen der an der wasseroberfläche schwimmt.

jetzt meine frage.
es ist zwar immer wasserbewegung im filter, kann es trotzdem sein das der filter eingefriert??

also bei uns wird es zwar nicht so kalt wie z.b. in bayern, aber letzten winter war die tiefsttemperatur minus 18°C

hat da jemand erfahrung?

über antworten wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Das funktioniert schon von der Anordnung her nicht - deine Pumpe ist nicht selbst ansaugend, d.h. das Wasser muss zur Pumpe fließen.
Der Filter wird dir einfrieren und vielleicht sogar auffrieren - das ist auch ganz gefährlich für deinen UVC Klärer.
Pack die Sachen gut gereinigt in den Keller, nimm die Pumpe raus, reinige sie sorgfältig und bewahr sie in einem Eimer Wasser auf. Alternativ kannst die Pumpe auch am Teichboden belassen - dann musst sie halt vor Inbetriebnahme sauber machen.
Wenn du den Winter durchlaufen lassen willst, solltest du einen gut isolieren Aufstellungsort für den Filter haben und auch die Leitungen isolieren - den UVC brauchst im Winter ja sowieso nicht, also abbauen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Seabiscuit (14. Juni 2012)

das hab ich mir schon gedacht das das nicht so einfach ist

aber da die guten bakterien eh keine arbeit verrichten, denke ich wird es das beste sein wenn ich den filter abbaue und nicht laufen lasse.

danke für die antwort

ps: so viel ich weiß saugt meine pumpe selbständig wasser an!


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Das kann keine gängige Teichpumpe, Eine Pumpe die "selbstansaugend" ist, kann man an Land aufstellen,
befestigt an der Ansaugöffnung einen Schlauch und hängt den in den Teich - sie saugt das Wasser zur Pumpe hoch..
Wenn du deine Pumpe in den Teich legst ist schon klar dass sie das Wasser selbst ansaugt.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Seabiscuit (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Doch die kann von Land aus ansaugen !!

Siehe hier

http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...mpe-Filterpumpe-bis-6000l-h-95W---SP6000.html


----------



## Leinad (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange muß die Pumpe laufen?*

Sie ist trocken aufstellbar, aber nicht selbstansaugend. Sie muss, im Übrigen auch gem. Bedienungsanleitung aus Deinem Link, tiefer als die Wasseroberfläche aufgestellt sein. Damit ist sie eben nicht selbstansaugend.
Selbstansaugend wäre z.B. ein Hauswasserwerk, was Du für einen Brunnen kaufst. Das stellst Du üblicher Weise in die Garage oder einen Schuppen und das Brunnenwasser ist vielleicht 8 m tief. Das saugt das Hauswasserwerk sich dann selbst an...

Liebe Grüße,
Daniel


----------

